# any existing DRI owners rejected by the deedback program? need owners who are trying to sell.



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2017)

Curious if we have any members on here that fit the following description:

1. still own a DRI property
2. were rejected by the deedback program
3. were either lied to or otherwise mislead or preyed upon during the sales presentation
4. may or may not still have a loan attached to the ownership preventing you from selling or giving bakc under the deedback program.

please email me at tug@tug2.net or start a private conversation with me here on the forums if you wish to remain anonymous.  I would really like to find someone here on the forums that meets these criteria and hopefully you will enjoy the outcome of what we discuss!


----------



## awa (Oct 17, 2017)

My goodness, that's quite a teaser. You can't tell us what this is about?

We don't meet #2 (haven't tried) but gosh, who could possibly have #1 without #3?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2017)

haha...well im sure they go hand in hand pretty regularly for sure...but im just looking for someone who was truly abused or beaten up and flat out lied to during a presentation and bought solely based on that lie.

ill certainly make it public if it works out...you can bet on that!

no reason for anyone who can still qualify for the deedback program (ie paid off and current with dues) to go this route vs trying the deedback program first!


----------



## nuwermj (Oct 17, 2017)

You can find at least 70 people who fit the criteria at this facebook page. Almost all still have loans.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/DiamondResortsOwnersAdvocacy/


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2017)

im interested in finding one here on the forums that is perhaps even a TUG member...vs another site so I can more easily verify data and results!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2017)

and to be clear, im not looking for someone who just simply regrets the purchase and wants to magically make it go away because they either dont use it anymore, or simply just dont want to pay any longer.

im looking for someone that has legitimately been lied to or otherwise scammed into buying during the sales presentation etc and is unable to get rid of it due to the loan still attached.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 17, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> no reason for anyone who can still qualify for the deedback program (ie paid off and current with dues) to go this route vs trying the deedback program first!


I inquired about the deedback program but was told I would have to pay a fee and submit a "hardship letter." I feel that my ownerhship is more valuable and it's not a burden to me (yet) so I did not attempt a deedback. I plan to use my ownership as long as I am able.

Here is what I was emailed:

_"Thank you for your email!  Pursuant to your request for information on our
voluntary surrender program.  There is no compensation.  If interested, please
submit a hardship letter either by email to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com
or mail to the address below.  Upon review, we will determine if you are
eligible and have met our requirements listed below.

* Loan MUST be paid in full
* Maintenance fees and/or club dues MUST be current
* Resort MUST be on DRI approved list for surrender
* $250 processing fee per contract - due upon execution of paperwork

Diamond Resorts International
Attn: Loss Mitigation
10600 W Charleston Blvd
Las Vegas, NV  89135"_


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Oct 17, 2017)

This isn’t exactly related, but DRI is somehow jacking up the “housekeeping” expense 4x from approx $50 per week/unit to $200 per. This is at one of their newer resorts Beachwoods. I’d like to know who is pocketing that money.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2017)

having an existing loan balance from the original purchase is necessary in this situation.

although one would imagine someone who was actually rejected by the DRI surrender program and DIDNT have a loan balance would also work.  (although id wonder why they were rejected)


----------



## WBP (Oct 17, 2017)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> This isn’t exactly related, but DRI is somehow jacking up the “housekeeping” expense 4x from approx $50 per week/unit to $200 per. This is at one of their newer resorts Beachwoods. I’d like to know who is pocketing that money.



Where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------

